# Any chance "Teaching Resources" can be promoted to Showcase?



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok. So here's a question* arising from having a good look round.
Could the articles - like the mammoth rock'n'roll pages, John Laughter's sound effects etc - converted to Showcases? I'd'v thought that would be perfect.

Much of that content is high value and I'm sure attracts people to SOTW as well.

Basically everything dumped in








Teaching Resource


Teaching Resource




www.saxontheweb.net





* I've promoted this question from the general upgrade complaints thread.


----------

